# YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?



## Jason V (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Nachdem ich das Fischen wieder entdeckt habe,gehts bald los vom Kutter aus auf Makrele.
Dazu habe ich mir eine YAD Springhill in 2,70 gekauft.
Nun habe ich mal eine Frage dazu. Die Steckverbindung sieht etwas "ungewöhnlich" aus. So, als wenn das obere Teil sich nicht ganz auf das untere schieben lässt. Hab davon auch nen Foto gemacht. Ich hoffe man erkennt was ich mein. Ist das normal so?
Bei den Ruten, die sonst hatte sah das irgendwie anders aus....
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## steel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

gaanz normal...das passt so!weiss zwar nich 100% warum man die jetzt so baut aber die sehen alle so aus.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

Sowas sehe ich heuer öfter, auch bei anderen Fabrikaten und fand es ebenso seltsam, hielt es für einen  Verarbeitungsmangel, weil die Rutenteile sich nicht ganz Stoß auf Stoß schieben lassen.
Mein Fachhändler meinte, das sei normal und Absicht.
Die Rutenteile dürften nicht bis zum Anschlag ineinander passen, da die Zapfenverbindung mit der Zeit ausleiert und dafür brauchst du die Reserve, die bei deinem Bild quasi raussteht.
Ob er Recht hat, ich weiß es nicht? Klingt aber plausibel.


----------



## Allerangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

Im großen und ganzen ist es vollkommen normal ! Da Du im laufe der Zeit etwas abnutzung hast ( an der Steckverbindung ) würde diese ja bei 100 % paßform immer mehr ausnudeln ! Das soll heißen das sie irgendwann spiel in der Steckverbindung aufweißt ! Um diesem aus dem Weg zu gehen , hast Du wie im Bild zu sehen etwas Spiel , damit sie in 10 Jahren noch sauber und ohne Spiel in der Steckverbindung benutzt werden kann ! :q

Hoffe ich konnte es etwas verständlich erklären und Deine Frage wäre damit beantwortet #c


----------



## Allerangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mein Fachhändler meinte, das sei normal und Absicht.
> Die Rutenteile dürften nicht bis zum Anschlag ineinander passen, da die Zapfenverbindung mit der Zeit ausleiert und dafür brauchst du die Reserve, die bei deinem Bild quasi raussteht.
> Ob er Recht hat, ich weiß es nicht? Klingt aber plausibel.


 


#6 Er hat vollkommen recht !


----------



## Jason V (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

Ja, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das beruhigt mich ja, das es normal ist.
Dachte zuerst das ist sowas wie eine "Sollbruchstelle" |bigeyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



Jason V schrieb:


> Ja, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das beruhigt mich ja, das es normal ist.
> Dachte zuerst das ist sowas wie eine "Sollbruchstelle" |bigeyes



UUUps, auch ne Möglichkeit des Schlussfolgerns, aber leider falsch.


----------



## Allerangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



Jason V schrieb:


> Ja, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das beruhigt mich ja, das es normal ist.
> Dachte zuerst das ist sowas wie eine "Sollbruchstelle" |bigeyes


 

|bigeyes Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört ! Rutenhersteller die eine Sollbruchstelle für ihre Ruten produzieren ! Dann läuft ja schon gewaltig viel verkehrt :q Wenn die Rutenhersteller schon kein Vertrauen in ihre Stöcke haben  |uhoh:


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

das ist eine Zapfenverbindung und hat zumnindest gegenüber normalen Überschubverbindungen u.a. den großen Vorteil, das man die Teile auch bei starker Abnützung nicht zu weit übereinander schieben kann. Beim normalen Angelgebrauch sollte der Zapfen sich nicht so weit abnutzen, dass du das jemals bis ans Ende schieben kannst ( hängt natürlich von der Benutzung ab) Wird an Spinnruten nur noch bedingt gebaut, da vermutlich kostenintensiever als Überschub.
Gruß A.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

Also, alles was hier über die Zapfenverbindung gesagt worden ist stimmt auch, bis natürlich auf das Konzept der "Sollbruchstelle". 

Derzeit kommt eine meiner Spinnruten langsam in den roten Bereich. Die beiden Teile sind nur noch wenige Milimeter voneinander entfernt, bin mal gespannt, wie lange man damit noch vernünftig angeln kann. 

Kann man eigentlich einen neuen Zapfen einsetzen bzw. wenn dann der alte abgenutzt ist irgendwas machen, damit es eben nicht zum klappern und lose werden der Verbindung führt?

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Jason V (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

Genau. Die Ruten die ich bisher hatte, hatten immer so eine "normale" Steckverbindung





Aber interessant zu wissen, das die Zapfverbindung die hochwertigere ist.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



Jason V schrieb:


> Genau. Die Ruten die ich bisher hatte, hatten immer so eine "normale" Steckverbindung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz, es kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an, mal ist Überschub besser mal Zapfen. Die Hersteller werden sich nicht gerade einig in der Sache.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

wenn du es kannst (das ist jetzt erst mal allgemein, da ich deine spezielle Rute nicht kenne) kannst du das aufzuschiebende, also Oberteil um 2mm kürzen. Da wird der Durchmesser geringer und bleibt wider weiter oben auf dem Zapfen stecken. Setz natürlich voraus dei Bindungen abzuschneiden und neue herzustellen.
Vor dem Nachmachen vielleicht mal im Geschäft fragen, ob die sowas machen können oder an einem Billigteil üben.
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

@deni_lo
warum Einsatzzweck , was soll da den Unterschied bedingen?
Schwere und leichte Angelei?
Übrigens Grüße nach Halle , bin seit ner guten Stunde von da zurück
Gruß A.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> ...Kann man eigentlich einen neuen Zapfen einsetzen bzw. wenn dann der alte abgenutzt ist irgendwas machen, damit es eben nicht zum klappern und lose werden der Verbindung führt?
> 
> beste Grüße
> Markus



Yes, you can!
Ich hatte das Problem auch schon und so gelöst.
Rutenteil mit Zapfen geschnappt, zunächst mit Terpentin den Zapfen entfettet.
Dann Epoxidharz an gemischt und ne ordentliche Menge Aluminiumstaub untergerührt.
Dann die pastöse Masse etwa gut 2mm dick, rundum, gleichmäßig auf den Zaapfen gepinselt.
Beim Trocknen das Rutenteil immer mal drehen.
Nach dem Aushärten, gut 48 Stunden später, den Zapfen mit Schmirgelpapier (400er, 600er, am Ende 1000er) schleifen und immer wieder die Rutenteile ineinander stecken versuchen, bis es schön wackelfrei passt. => Fertiiisch und hält wieder ein paar Jahre.#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> @deni_lo
> warum Einsatzzweck , was soll da den Unterschied bedingen?
> Schwere und leichte Angelei?
> Übrigens Grüße nach Halle , bin seit ner guten Stunde von da zurück
> Gruß A.



Halle Westfalen 

Spinnruten haben in den meisten Fällen eine Überschubverbindung, mir wurde das so erklärt das es zum einen sensibeler sein soll und wohl auch stabiler. Sicher speilt auch das Gewicht eine Rolle, ein Zapfen wiegt ja etwas da es kein Hohlkörper sondern ein fester Kern ist.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

danke, kann sein mit der Sensibilität.
aber aus dem Erzgebirge
Gruß A.


----------



## Franky (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann ist die errechnet Lebensdauer erreicht und Du musst eine neue Rute kaufen - so ist das nun mal, nix ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut



Nee nee, Herr Obelt... #d Ich dachte, das wüssten Sie besser :q:q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160104


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



Franky schrieb:


> Nee nee, Herr Obelt... #d Ich dachte, das wüssten Sie besser :q:q
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160104



Die Methode entspricht quasi der meinen, nur das ich mittlerweile festgestellt habe, dass die Zugabe von Alustaub die Verschleissfestigkeit merklich erhöht.
Bin ich durch Zufall drauf gekommen und mach das nun jederzeit wieder so.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

wie sieht denn die Oberfläche Deiner Mischung aus?
Kommt da nicht irgendwie "Schmirgelpapier" raus?

@deni_lo, ne da war ich nicht
Gruß A.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie sieht denn die Oberfläche Deiner Mischung aus?
> Kommt da nicht irgendwie "Schmirgelpapier" raus?
> 
> @deni_lo, ne da war ich nicht
> Gruß A.



Ich glaube, du hast da was falsch verstanden.
Das Schmirgelpapier wird *nicht* auf den Zapfen verklebt und mit Epoxidharz eingelassen, jeddenfalls nicht bei meiner Methode.
Es wir nur benutzt, um das vorher absichtlich großzügig auf den Zapfen gepinselte, ausgehärtete Gemisch aus Harz und Alustaub, rundum schrittweise, vorsichtig, teilweise wieder durch schleifen abzutragen.
Vor dem Aufpinseln ist der Zapfen ja zu dünn, weshalb die Zapfenverbindung schlackert oder nicht mehr hält.
Nach dem Auftragen und Aushärten des Epoxidharz- Alugemisches ist der Zapfen so dick, dass sich die beiden Rutenteile nahezu kein Stück zusammen schieben lassen.
Dann kommt erst das Schmirgelpapier ins Spiel, mit dem du solange den Zapfen rund schleifst, bis die Rutenteile so wieder zusammen passen, wie beim Neukauf.
Dabei musst du oft prüfen, wieviel noch runtergeschliffen werden muss, denn schnell haste zuviel abgetragen und dann kannste alles von vorne beginnen.
Wär es nicht so drauf hat, lieber gleich feineres Schmirgel nehmen und dafür länger schleifen müssen.#6


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

ja das hab ich schon begriffen.
Das Schmirgelpapier war bildhaft gemeint.Wie sieht die geschliffene Oberfläche der Mischung Alustaub und Epoxi aus. Darauf bezog sich das. Weil ich hätte da Bedenken, nicht das man das Oberteil so zu sagen von innen heraus abschleift aufgrund der Härte des Materials, also der Mischung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Jason V (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

*Edit*


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ja das hab ich schon begriffen.
> Das Schmirgelpapier war bildhaft gemeint.Wie sieht die geschliffene Oberfläche der Mischung Alustaub und Epoxi aus. Darauf bezog sich das. Weil ich hätte da Bedenken, nicht das man das Oberteil so zu sagen von innen heraus abschleift aufgrund der Härte des Materials, also der Mischung.
> Gruß A.



Die Oberfläche ist spiegelglatt, was nach dem Nass-endschleifen mit 1000er Schmirgel kein Wunder ist, schimmert eigentlich genauso aus wie Ruten mit hohem Graphitanteil im Blank.
Da brauchst du keine Angst haben, dass der Zapfen das draufgesteckte Rutenteil von innen ausschleift, dafür ist die Oberfläche zu fein.


----------



## fish4fun (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: YAD SPRINGHILL BIG FISH ist das so normal?*

Sorry war ein unnützer Poost!

Gruß


----------

